# سكريبت ازالة حجب المواقع المجاني



## menarefaat (17 فبراير 2009)

هذا هو السكريبت الخاص بازالة حجب المواقع وهو مجاني تماما اسمه PHPProxy وهو سهل التركيب ويمكن وضعة في أي موقع يدعم ال PHP

تحميل السكريبت من موقع sourceforge.net

http://sourceforge.net/projects/poxy/​


----------

